# I drew the Hunger Games Mockingjay Pin :)



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Stop being in college!!! Stupid US school system! Were the same bloody age and youre a college student! LOL but very very nice drawing! Looks like a black and white pic of the pin!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks  It took me a while


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Youre welcome  Looking at it and your profile pic its very very close!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww thanks  Only this is the arrow


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Youre welcome


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bump?!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

That looks wicked I love the Hunger Games series as well I am nearly finished the third book.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I just started the second one


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Have not read it, have not seen the movie..

but that looks amazing!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im now onto the secind book and really addicted! Hopefully will see the movie this week sometime 

And thanks !


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome! Spot on...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

haha thanks


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

What do you think about the books so far??

I know how you feel, read it once & you're HOOKED!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I love them ! So addictive its not funny!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Hahaha, what part are you at?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

The part where they are on the Vitors tour and they just arrive at District 11


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh fun stuff  I need to read it again!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I love the! By far the best non-horsey book I have every read!


----------



## sana (Mar 26, 2011)

Read all three books and watched the movie..! this is beautiful :') *sniff*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww thanks lol


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

Good job. I read the books, and one of the things I disliked about the movie is they changed the origin of the pin, and didn't give the story of the Mockingjays and their significance at all!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh really? I still hvent seen it


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

That's okay - if you decide to see it, maybe you won't be as disappointed as I was, as I have warned you and you will have lower expectations.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Righto


----------

